# Redundancy



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Just been made redundant so not an ideal start to the week :doublesho

Can anyone recommend any websites/forums I can have a look at to see what benefits I can claim in the short term, do's and don'ts etc.

Thanks folks.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bad news there buddy. Have a look here, should explain everything...

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/RedundancyAndLeavingYourJob/index.htm


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

holy hell thats a kick in your gentleman vegetables  i was made redundant last year but i knew the company was in the ****. Hope you get something sorted soon.

Was it a shock / did they give any warning etc?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Unlucky start to the week, look in direct.gov for any advice failing that get your butt down to the local benefit office and they'll tell you what you can and can't get. 
What do you do for a living? Is it specialist or can you find a job pretty sharpish even if it's lower wages for a while as it's easier to find work when you're working.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a bummer mate.

Get your CV up to date and get it out to recruitment agencies ASAP. If you are lucky, and good, You may end up with a new job and some money in your pocket. Redundancy doesn't have to be a curse.

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that, it's a kicker..

Best thing I did was pop into my local Citizens Advise Bureau.

I've always worked so didn't have a clue how the system worked, I felt like a fish out of water. They were very good indeed, they'll even help you fill any forms in should you need it, Or even do a new CV.

This is the government website

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/index.htm

Don't expect any help from the Jobcentre, they don't give a sh1t.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

go onto jobsite.co.uk follow the easy step guide, and you receive any relevent job offers in your specified requirements. best of all its free!!
Good luck!!:thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Just beginning to sink in now.

I'm in senior management and it's taken me 21 years to get where I am.

I'm in a very specialised business as well so similar jobs are few and far between.

I've been passed from pillar to post just lately so did see some of the writing on the wall.

Now time to look after myself and family, get what I can and get the hell out of Dodge


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

you may think your in a specialized area but have a look at your skill and see what is transferable you would be surprised at what people are looking for.When I left the military I had to transfer my skills with weapons into a civilian job which actually turned out pretty well as I now work in the offshore industry and generally only go to work 6 months out of the year.

As you probably appreciate it's all down to the CV you write that gets you noticed try using www.cv-library.co.uk everytime I update my cv on there I get agencys phoning me and e-mailing with jobs they want to put me in for.

Don't get down about being made redundant take your time sit back and relax and find where you want to be then go for it a lot of people re asses their lives and realize the job they have been doing for x amount of years really was not that good after all


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

You might not want to, and I know I didn't, but I would recommend signing on. It's one of the most bloody awful things I ever did but at least my NI contributions were kept topped up and I managed to present my case to get funds out of my local job centre to retrain. A bit tough going from commercial manager to sitting in the job centre, but I have to admit, it probably helped quite a lot (although you have to been quite clear and specific about what you want from them).


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

and don't tell them how much you have in the bank the limit is around 10k iirc any more than that and you won't get anything unless you want to be an alcoholic or smak addict they do pretty well out it lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this mate, but hope you're 'up and running' again shortly - I got lucky last year when I was made redundant, and literally fell into my new job.....I hope the same happens for you :thumb:

In the meantime, for all your questions about benefits, etc. try signing up with these guys - there's some top brains in here to help you out :

http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ivor said:


> and don't tell them how much you have in the bank the limit is around 10k iirc any more than that and you won't get anything unless you want to be an alcoholic or smak addict they do pretty well out it lol


Totally untrue. The OP is entitled to Job Seekers Allowance for a maximum of six months, this is NOT means tested. After this period he may be able to claim Income Support depending on his financial state, this is means tested.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

is that so then why are they questioning whether I'm entitled because I have put my tax money in the bank and it's over their limits for job seekers also another friend tried for income support and some other benefits but was told she would only get it when she had spent the money luckily for me I only sign on when work is a bit scarce to cover my stamp


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

In this economic climate, it's a bummer, but plenty of others have been affected, so don't take it personally.

I got made redundant 25 yrs ago. Had a total rethink and ended up starting my own business. At the time I was mortified, but looking back it was a catalyst / kick up the butt.

Don't be shy about going down the job centre or signing on. It's just another challenge.

Consider all options. A good friend of mine was a trader in the city, lost his job 3 times. He took a temp job with ocado delivering shopping, delivered one day to a head hunter, chatted and was back in the city within a week.

You have to be in it to win it. I wish you well.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Iirc there are many benefits available to you if youve been made redundant, as in start up loans for starting a new business, or free training schemes etc etc.

best thing to do is sign on, you need to register than you are activly seeking work, youd be suprised what you CANT get unless your registered.

HTH


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ivor said:


> is that so then why are they questioning whether I'm entitled because I have put my tax money in the bank and it's over their limits for job seekers also another friend tried for income support and some other benefits but was told she would only get it when she had spent the money luckily for me I only sign on when work is a bit scarce to cover my stamp


I can only say you have been mis-informed, as I said previously JSA is not means tested and if you are entitled to it, no matter how much you have in the bank you will get your princely sum of £65 per week. However when first applying for support it entirely possible that you may be asked about your financial status because some cases will warrant JSA or in cases of poverty income support.

Ironically enough today is the last day of my JSA (been on the rock n roll for 6 months now), I won't be applying for income support because I have savings in excess of £16k so will not qualify. Perhaps it's fête coz I have an interview for a job tomorrow, fingers crossed everybody.:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

it's the staff as always because I easily clear the higher tax bracket you can imagine how much is sitting there I had to prove via bank statement how much was in there so they have said you get nought until further investigation but I managed to pick up work with another firm today


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ivor said:


> it's the staff as always because I easily clear the higher tax bracket you can imagine how much is sitting there I had to prove via bank statement how much was in there so they have said you get nought until further investigation but I managed to pick up work with another firm today


Are you self employed?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

use an umbrella company


----------

